# First cold smoke with the AMAZN smoker



## iso (Jan 5, 2011)

I had tried cold smoking in my offset smoker using one or two hot coal sitting on some wood. They never quite generated enough smoke. After reading about the A-MAZE-N smoker on SMF I decided to give it a shot. I received mine on January 3rd and finally had time to give it a shot. The MES is rather elusive around here for whatever reason so I chucked that idea. Rather than using either of the offset smokers I decided to go a cheap route via the cardboard box smoker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. So far so good. Quite impressed with this smoker.







The cardboard box smoker. Made from two boxes. One of those was the shipping box from A-MAZE-N







 View inside the box. The rack is a stackable cookie cooling rack I picked up a Fred Meyers on sale.







 Smoking cheese sticks. Testing out how distance affects the smoke. The ones on top seem to be tolerating it better.







A shot of the A-MAZE-N 6x8 smoker burning away from one end. I had started burning both ends. It produced too much smoke so I killed one end. Even with just one end burning it produces enough smoke.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad to see you are enjoying the AMNS. Todd and Squirrel did posts a while back using cardboard boxes with good success. Congrats on the new smoker


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Glad to know you're using that AMNS in a creative way. Based on the size of the box you use, you might be able to use less sawdust, this will depend on how much of a smoke taste you prefer. It's all good my friend.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have seen this cardboard box smoke before I think it was on that show with Alton Brown "Good Eats" I'm really glad it worked out for you too.


----------



## iso (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes, it is possible to oversmoke cheese. These cheese sticks formed a tough skin on the exterior. I used cheese sticks because they are cheap. The sticks on top did come out less smoky. I have 3 sticks wrapped up to sit for awhile. Scarbelly is right. Two rows of dust would have been better.

I am wondering if I can cold smoke salmon or steelhead and keep the meat temps below 40F. This smoker is a fantastic asset to my toolbox. Expanding into the cold smoke skills broadens the realm of possibilities. I have 13 pounds of dust left to figure out what I can do with it.

My lovely bride did not appreciate the fragrant aroma wafting throughout the house for most of the night. Going to need to find someplace outside the garage for future smokes.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Oct 8, 2013)

Iso said:


> Yes, it is possible to oversmoke cheese. These cheese sticks formed a tough skin on the exterior. I used cheese sticks because they are cheap. The sticks on top did come out less smoky. I have 3 sticks wrapped up to sit for awhile. Scarbelly is right. Two rows of dust would have been better.
> 
> I am wondering if I can cold smoke salmon or steelhead and keep the meat temps below 40F. This smoker is a fantastic asset to my toolbox. Expanding into the cold smoke skills broadens the realm of possibilities. I have 13 pounds of dust left to figure out what I can do with it.
> 
> My lovely bride did not appreciate the fragrant aroma wafting throughout the house for most of the night. Going to need to find someplace outside the garage for future smokes.


I cant seem to download your pics, but using cardboard boxes has always been a good way to cold smoke.  Cold smoking can be done very inexpensively with good results.

If you are getting tough skin on your cheese, you may be smoking too long or with to much heat.  I don't have a tube smoker, but my AMNPS will raise my cold smokers internal temp 25° - 30° above ambient with just one end lit.  Might try something like a mail box mod to your box and then apply more smoke for a shorter amount of time.

If you are brining your salmon safely, your salmon will be cured.  No need to worry about keeping it below 40° during the smoking process.  Cold smoking salmon is normally done ahead of canning or when making lox.  The following is a simple process that will produce a safe snack style salmon.  Mr T's "Smoked Salmon From Go to Show" w/Q-View

You are correct that the realm of smoking will greatly increase by learning to cold smoke.  The following might help you loose sleep.

My Cold Smoking Options w/Q - View

Have fun and enjoy.

Tom


----------

